# Rapido 775F on a Fiat Chassis - buying tips?



## PSC

I'm looking to upgrade my 21 year old Talbot Express Sportsman and have found a 6 year old Rapido in a very local MH showroom. Engine is spotless, 38k miles on the clock, interior is OK (although some bad DIY skills have damaged a few of the panels during the fitting of a TV and internal radio speakers), otherwise looks good. What should I be checking when I do a detailed examination - are these MH's pretty robust or are there typical types of problems that need to be checked out.

I would be grateful for any pointers and learn from others mistakes :wink: :wink: 

Thanks folks


----------



## Coulstock

Looking at the 775f spec (on line) it looks pretty close to my 741f spec - fixed bed on the other side and ours ( 741f) is 2 berth only - and the 775f has v big fridge freezer between the habitation and the wardrobe

However the quality of build on Rapidos is without exception very robust and exceptionally high quality . We've had ours for 2 years (741f) and have no complaints in respect of thse issues. 

My niece (who has some background in it) remarked on viewing our interior that "its very like a ships cabin " - she was looking at the woodwork , table tops and cabinets - and she meant it as a compliment

The other point in favour of Rapiod is its French - so its meant to 
a. Travel
b. Sleep
c. Eat

There's not a lot of 'lounging' space (a la Brit camper) but bags of storage space ( under the beds and in the overhead cabinets). We parked next ot a 2009 Autotrail recently and viewed with some amusement the owners attempts to stow just one more picnic chair in this small 'slot' masquerading as a boot access - wot a lafff. - no such problems with my Rapido - where ,although my boot already contained loungers, table, awning, water containers, external screen covers , windbreak etc - we would have no problem getting another picnic chair in.

So have look at what you've currently got stowed in your current camper and then look at the Rapido - a camper for all seasons!!

Harry & Pat


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Rapidos are nice vans, plenty of storage and good furniture.

Don't go by the engine being spotless, five minutes with a pressure washer does that, doesn't mean a thing! 

I prefer to leave my vans as 'original' high pressure water in a modern engine bay spells trouble

Peter


----------



## PSC

thanks both....

LOL at the idea of you watching someone else make such a meal out of storing a few items in their locker!! The Rapido doesn't quite have a garage, but I reckon it's plenty big enough as you say. We currently have to be selective about what extras we take as our current MH is tiny - so things like wind break etc lie loose on the floor until we get to our desination! And the biggest decision is whether to hang things in the wardrobe or lose the lower half of it to a portapotty! ha ha ha  It will be lovely to upgrade (ie get bigger) to gain the storage, the bed, the shower and bog, etc etc although a rhodendrum on the drive way will have to be cut down and I'm going to have to move some hedging plants around to give me the swing round for the longer vehicle. Interesting what you say about lounging space, although, as with the storagem it is relative - we have so little now and the rapido is luxury compared to the talbot!! 

Point taken re the pressure washer. Although at 38k I wouldn't expect an engine bay to be looking too shabby.


----------



## altom

I have had the Rapido for a year now and fully agree with what the other contributor's have all said. Yes yes yes buy the MH You will not regret it


----------



## camoyboy

Hi,
We owned a 775F for four years and loved it. The only problem we had was the bathroom floor cracked along the seam that runs across the centre. Not major as it wasn't in the shower itself, I sealed it with some standard silicone.
Minor issues were the table was heavy and akward to move to make up the 3rd bed, and it made moving from the cab to the rear a bit tight. The boiler under the bed was great during the cold weather but a bit on the warm side in summer.
Apart from that we had 4 brilliant years with it and covered 25,000 miles. We liked the Rapido brand so much we ordered a new one 2 years ago and this one is even better.
Make sure the timing belt has been changed and check the tyres as they will need replacing if they haven't already been done.
I am sure you will enjoy it as much as we did ours,
Good luck,
Colin


----------



## PSC

thanks Colin...


----------



## drcotts

Nice vans rapidos although i have never had one but would have done a few years ago except that the missus didnt like the red upholstery which was the colur of the seats in an indian restuarant. 
I liked it though and i still think they are nice looking vans and the quaity seems good.

Phill


----------



## PSC

well the deed is done. Deposit paid over for the MH.... Collection end of the month.


----------



## altom

Hi PCS

Best decision you have made ..... you will not regret it

Although you have paid deposit not too late to check that the wash hand basin in the bathroom has not cracked around the plug hole...a weakness with a great number of Rapidos. These can be repaired. 

The other minor problem that I have had, relates to the Ducato itself. On occasions the temperature gauge shoots up to show max. This is a contact problem either with the gauge or sometimes with the fuse.

Have a good time and happy camping

alun


----------



## Coulstock

altom said:


> Hi PCS
> 
> Best decision you have made ..... you will not regret it
> 
> Although you have paid deposit not too late to check that the wash hand basin in the bathroom has not cracked around the plug hole...a weakness with a great number of Rapidos. These can be repaired.
> 
> The other minor problem that I have had, relates to the Ducato itself. On occasions the temperature gauge shoots up to show max. This is a contact problem either with the gauge or sometimes with the fuse.
> 
> Have a good time and happy camping
> 
> alun


I've got the hairline cracks around the plughole and fixed them with some silicon sealant around the OUTSIDE of the bowl.

The 'wandering' temperature gauge problem with Ducatos is caused by a temperature sensor K35 which needs to be replace - had mine done by my local garage after buying a replacement sensor from Fiat dealer. If you look on the Fiat forum you'll find the details

But - good decision on the Rapido choice

Harry


----------



## altom

Hia Harry

Thanks for the communication

Yes I used silicone when I found the crack initially telling others on this forum to do the same. However in time the old crack grew larger and longer and good old silicone could note cope!!

I returned the Rapido to 3A's and they repaired the unit to look as new without the cost of replacement.

Regarding the temp gauge I have also read on many forums that the problem is to do with the connections to the instrument panel itself and if you unconnect and then reconnect (and sometimes reset) the problem goes away!!!!

That of course is the cheapest way of sorting it if that really works

hope that clarifies a little

alun


----------



## PSC

Well, I've done it.... a 04 plate 775F is now sitting on my drive. I'm thrilled. It drives beautifully and we are already looking at a local campsite to give it a trial run next weekend!!


----------

